# JPH slaughters the hog!!



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The warning signs were all there. The hog is dead...long live the hog.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1379422#post1379422

I guess Jeremy decided a quick slaughtering wasn't good enough, so he bombed me with enough things to eat, drink and smoke for the rest of the month! One of the craziest bombs, coolest bombs, tastiest bombs you are going to see....and when I get my digital camera that Wayner123 bombed me with earlier set up this weekend, you will see. 

I open the box (that felt like it could have been filled with a pair of Volvos), and the food is the first thing that hits me.....and the drooling begins. 

Gummy Handcuffs
Pumpkin Seeds
Moon Pie
Coffee Crisp Bars
Pez with a Pig dispenser
and .....are you ready?

.....Sour Cream and Onion Crickets. Yeah, crickets, the ones that keep you awake in the summer. Will I eat them? Well, I will have to hit some of the liquor that Jeremy sent me before I even contemplate that thought. 

Jeremy sent me a bottle of Patron XO Coffee Liqueur mader with Patron Tequila...it sounds delicious! I had never even heard of it, but I am gonna indulge myself a little later tonight...awesome!!

Cigars, you ask? Oh yeah, there were cigars...and _some _of them I can even smoke. 

First thing I see is a Culebra coffin. I open it up, and there are three cigars in there.....three Bubble Gum cigars!! :r

I will chew them with pleasure...but I also said JPH sent me something to smoke, to pair with my Patron...and oh what cigars he sent!

'99 Partagas 898 (which he knows are one of my faves).
'00 San Luis Rey Serie A (I love these with a little age...but this one has a lot!)
'07 Romeo y Julieta Belicosos (mmmmm)
'07 El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme (double mmmmm)
and a '50s Blackstone clear havana! Wow!

Jeremy, you are a great friend, but I am still not sure what I did to provoke or deserve such a cool bomb. Thank you my friend, I am humbled for another time this week.

Now I must put on my thinking cap and decide how to respond...this one may take some deep thought (OK, I will try my hog-best!)


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOW! 

Don't know what else to say.........:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Whoever delivered that must need a new back! :tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I am still not sure what I did to provoke or deserve such a cool bomb.


Ummm...existing?

So that explains the bright flash and mushroom cloud to my northwest! :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I am still not sure what I did to provoke or deserve such a cool bomb.


You're you Tom. You help CS stay good and fun and you're an all around nice guy. You treat everyone on here like an equal and a friend. That's why people bomb you like that, you deserve it brother. :tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesom bomb there. Jeremy your the super bomber. Your the B-52 of CS. Tom is a very deserving brother.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Food!!​









The Crickets!! u :r










The Cigars and Patron!!








Thank you again Jeremy!!​


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> .....Sour Cream and Onion Crickets. Yeah, crickets, the ones that keep you awake in the summer. Will I eat them? Well, I will have to hit some of the liquor that Jeremy sent me before I even contemplate that thought.


So when they wake you up at night are you going to have these on standby. Run out in your robe. "Hey you lil sumbiches you see what happens to you when you keep me up at night" and then eat a handful. Step on one and say don't fk with the hog.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> So when they wake you up at night are you going to have these on standby. Run out in your robe. "Hey you lil sumbiches you see what happens to you when you keep me up at night" and then eat a handful. Step on one and say don't fk with the hog.


I knew someone would put it all in perspective!! :r :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit Tom, you know you da Man...Admiral:tu:tu 
Great slap down Jeremy:ss:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Your very welcome brother.... make sure to post pics of you eating the hoppers.... lol.... you don't have to.....i guess.....

:chk


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

well done :tu to both of you


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Your very welcome brother.... make sure to post pics of you eating the hoppers.... lol.... you don't have to.....i guess.....
> 
> :chk


Maybe if I wash each one down with a slug of the Patron! :r


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

nice frickin hit Jeremy,and Hog you frickin deserve it for "what ever reason....":r:r

randy


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I bet a dollar that everything in there is tasty, including the crickets!

Nice Hit Jeremy, you smacked the Hog down, and he occasionally needs a good smackin'.



Hell, I bet 10 bucks it's all good!



And no, Tom, we don't want to know what kind of Kink you have in mind for the cuffs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> And no, Tom, we don't want to know what kind of Kink you have in mind for the cuffs.


Geez, Pete, I hope my airfare to Minnesota is refundable then.  :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Why am I kind of queasy, twitchy, and nervous all of the sudden?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Why am I kind of queasy, twitchy, and nervous all of the sudden?


If your butt starts to itch, best call the locksmith. :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice Jeremy! :tu


A couple of crickets will go good before hockey Tom. Help you with chirping at the opponents and the refs.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

WTG, Jeremy! Great hit on a great BOTL. Enjoy it, Tom. Maybe you can video yourself eating the crickets and post it on youtube??? :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

cre8v1 said:


> WTG, Jeremy! Great hit on a great BOTL. Enjoy it, Tom. Maybe you can video yourself eating the crickets and post it on youtube??? :ss


Or not! :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Well done Jeremy! :tu


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Nice hit! I'll need a review on the Patron XO Cafe.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> . . . but I am still not sure what I did to provoke or deserve such a cool bomb.


Might it be that you are the Admiral, and that you contribute quite a bit to this community of Gorillas? Nice hit! :tu:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> The warning signs were all there. The hog is dead...long live the hog.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1379422#post1379422
> 
> ...


What a hit. What the hell is a Clear Havana? I am interested to know more. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool bomb. I was half way expecting the pig to show 

Man, but some serious thought and planning went into that.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice!

Some pickled pig's feet and pork rinds will go good with the crickets and gummy handcuffs. :tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Great hit, and we like that you can post pics now!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

That's what I call Makin' Bacon. Congrats Tom, enjoy.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

A very wierd, but very cool bomb! It gives me some great ideas about creating some destruction of my own. Now to pick a victim.....:hn


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice hit Jeremy from one man whore to another!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> What a hit. What the hell is a Clear Havana? I am interested to know more. :tu


I am not the expert, but my understanding is that some Pre-Embargo Cuban cigars were called "Clear Havanas" because of the Claro wrappers. If I have that wrong, someone please feel free to correct me. 



Troop_lee said:


> Great hit, and we like that you can post pics now!


Ain't it great? Thanks Wayne!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

czartim said:


> Nice hit! I'll need a review on the Patron XO Cafe.


Never even saw that Patron...Great Job Preston


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Never even saw that Patron...Great Job Preston


That is "Preston, Esquire" to you, Mister! :r


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

That's a great bomb! Nicely done, Jeremy. I'm curious how you plan to use the handcuffs. :r:r:r:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Dakotan said:


> That's a great bomb! Nicely done, Jeremy. I'm curious how you plan to use the handcuffs. :r:r:r:r


Gonna hit the bars tonight and see if I can find any gummy chicks.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Gonna hit the bars tonight and see if I can find any gummy chicks.


Better not bring any Hogg's home.... Those arent thumb cuffs buddy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JPH said:


> Better not bring any Hogg's home.... Those arent thumb cuffs buddy!


No worries...only one hog allowed in this sty.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

JPH said:


> Better not bring any Hogg's home.... Those arent thumb cuffs buddy!





icehog3 said:


> No worries...only one hog allowed in this sty.


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dayum thats an awesome hit on ya Tom, so cool that you can post pics now too  :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Cool hit Jeremy! You deserve that and 1,000 times more Tom.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Hell of a nice hit on a very deserving brother, although the gummy handcuffs are a little freaky and I'm picturing Tom asking some girl to bite them off for some reason.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

floydpink said:


> Hell of a nice hit on a very deserving brother, although the gummy handcuffs are a little freaky and I'm picturing Tom asking some girl to bite them off for some reason.


THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!!


----------

